
How the Russians pretended to be Texans – and Texans believed them - ideonexus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/democracy-post/wp/2017/10/17/how-the-russians-pretended-to-be-texans-and-texans-believed-them/
======
pm24601
As technologists we have to be aware of how our ideas and products will be
abused.

Sounds like Facebook is finally becoming aware of this.

